# Literatur für SPS



## jesko_hi (14 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

Ich suche Literatur über SPS Programmierungen und Steuerungen


----------



## Homer79 (14 Dezember 2010)

zum Beispiel das hier:

http://www.mhj-online.de/de/product...P7-Crashkurs-Extended-Edition-7--Auflage.html


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 Dezember 2010)

jesko_hi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich suche Literatur über SPS Programmierungen und Steuerungen



Hallo,

ganz allgemein oder für eine bestimmte Richtung: 

Simatic S7? CodeSys?


----------



## vierlagig (15 Dezember 2010)

[OT]



Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Simatic S7? CodeSys?



wo ich gerade den link sehe - wo sind denn die ganzen, begeisterten, investigativen beitragsschreiber des lexikons plötzlich hin?

na? afk, AUDSUPERUSER, Chräshe, edison, eYe, Gerhard Bäurle, godi, Helmut_von_der_Reparatur, kiestumpe, Manfred Stangl, Markus, marlob, mst, MW, Solaris, stift, zotos ... was ist los?

[/OT]


----------



## Frank_K (26 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

vllt. hilft das ja auch schon etwas weiter.

https://www.automation.siemens.com/...oad_ausbildungsunterlagen/Seiten/Default.aspx

Frank


----------



## Sitop (26 Dezember 2010)

Automatisieren mit SPS Theorie und Praxis von Dieter Zastrow kann ich nur Empfehlen.
Ansonsten die Bücher von Hans Berger aus dem Hause Siemens.
Gruß Sitop


----------



## Sinix (27 Dezember 2010)

http://www.terrashop.de/Buch/SPS-Pr...Heinrich-Lepers-ISBN-3772358063/art/77235806/


----------



## jesko_hi (5 Januar 2011)

Hat vielleicht jemand von euch literatur da liegen, die ich vielleicht erwerben kann?


----------



## Sitop (5 Januar 2011)

Was hast du dir den Vorgestellt?
Lieber S5 oder S7?


----------



## jesko_hi (5 Januar 2011)

S7 wäre gut


----------



## Sitop (8 Januar 2011)

Als erstes würde ich die TIA Unterlagen von Siemens bearbeiten.
Sie sind sehr hilfreich.

Hier der Link:
http://www.automation.siemens.com/m...agen_step7_programmierung/Seiten/Default.aspx

Gruß Sitop


----------



## Roland Wagner (8 Februar 2011)

Sorry für die späte Antwort.
Wenn es Literatur zu CoDeSy sein darf, dann mal einfach in das entsprechende Literaturverzeichnis hineinschauen: http://www.3s-software.com/index.shtml?de_lit


----------

